# 1/4 Scale Viper V10 Conley engine parts



## Ernesto-Freitas (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello all.

Is there any interest from anyone, about the following parts?:


Conley Precision 1:4 scale Dodge Viper V10 engine casting Set:

* Crank shaft
* Two heads
* Intake manifold
* Two rocker arm covers
* Front cover
* Oil pan
* One Exhaust Manifold

































Not a complete engine, but still this is the last set in existence.


Regards from Portugal.

[email protected]


----------



## Ernesto-Freitas (Oct 26, 2014)

A few more sample pictures of the detail. Amazing really!

















Regards.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Nov 2, 2014)

Ernesto:

If they were for sale for say $200 you would have a great deal of interest.
If they were for sale for say $800 you would have some interest, but a great deal less.

Most everyone on this forum loves engines, and many would like to take on a project like the V10, but without a price no one knows if they are interested or not!  If you cannot put a price on the castings, put them on ebay with a starting bid of $1 and it will happen for you.

Good luck!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Nov 2, 2014)

2manyhobbies said:


> Ernesto:
> 
> If they were for sale for say $200 you would have a great deal of interest.
> If they were for sale for say $800 you would have some interest, but a great deal less.
> ...


 I dont want to burst youre bubble
 but I did Pm him 
 price $4500.00 us :hDe::hDe::hDe:+


----------



## Ernesto-Freitas (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello all.

I'm open to offers over 1600 euros.

Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Nov 3, 2014)

Well there you go, we have an asking price!  

No bubble was broken with your post, and I am aware the value of the casting is greater than $800!  My point was a price should be posted as a starting point - what reason would there be not to disclose the asking price???  

Enough of my rant, after it was posted in the classifieds, then here, I questioned the motive(s).


----------



## e.picler (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello folks,
Does anybody there knows where and/or how to get the plans for this engine (Viper V10 Conley)?
Is it available anywhere? I have visited the Conley web site and there is no any information regarding this engine.
The gentleman that is offering the casting kit does not have anything other than the castings parts. No plans.

Regards,

Edi


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 17, 2014)

I just found these castings are on ebay now - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Conley-D...ts_Vehicles_Automobila_ET&hash=item4ae01a8cf2


----------

